# Silent Films



## Zakk (Aug 4, 2011)

I've been addicted to silent films lately, so I'm curious if any silent movie lovers want to share some good ones. A few I enjoyed:

The Hunchback of Notre Dame (1923)
He Who Gets Slapped (1924)
The Phantom of the Opera (1925)


----------



## RM Bantista (May 30, 2009)

Zakk,
_Alexander Nevsky_ (1938)



The General (1926)

Safety Last! (1923)



The Cabinet of Dr. Caligari(1920)

Four to start.
YMMV,
(but one doubts it)
rudy


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Probably goes without mentioning, but _Nosferatu_ would have to be on anyone's list.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Love (Garbo, 1927): Anna Karinina - very interesting with shockingly different alternate endings for U.S. and Europe

Metropolis (Fritz Lang, director, 1927)


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Some great films mentioned above - especially Cabinet of Dr Caligari. 

I will add to these The Golem (1920) and for those who are not easily offended The Good Old Naughty Days (a collection of pornographic movies filmed between 1905 and 1930).


----------



## Zakk (Aug 4, 2011)

I forgot to mention The Artist (2011), but I don't know if one would consider that a "true" silent film.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Eric Sykes made several exemplary latter-day silent comic shorts, including appearances by the inimitable Spike Milligan.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Eric-Sykes-Silent-Classics-Rhubarb/dp/B00004CLH8


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

The various Lon Chaney movies are really interesting.


----------



## toddorbertBU (Apr 28, 2013)

Silent Movie by Mel Brooks


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

toddorbertBU said:


> Silent Movie by Mel Brooks


You beat me to the punch:icon_smile_big:


----------

